# New Source Vital Pharmaceuticals



## vitalpharmacy (Apr 26, 2015)

Hey guys I am a completely new source so no one is going to know me. I understand that some will be skeptical of a new guy but all I'm asking is judge us by our product. We pay top dollar for our raws, quality and being as sterile as possible are our biggest concerns. We are offering the most competitive pricing in the market, prices are not final and are subject to change at our discretion.


----------



## 4everstrong (Apr 26, 2015)

Look at this guy^^ lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 26, 2015)

Nice. We've been waiting for someone like u man. What took so long.


----------



## Bigwhite (Apr 26, 2015)

So your raws are good because you pay top dollar for them? What's the Chinese word for stupid?


----------



## StoliFTW (Apr 26, 2015)

Thank god you came along Vital Pharmaceuticals.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 26, 2015)

Best raws are cheaper then all these top dollar assholes.

I personally know about many of the raw source out of China and top dollar means your dealing with a greedy source in China, I personally know several that source out of the same factories with many selling stuff for about double the price an honest one would charge.

Can't fool or bullshit me!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 26, 2015)

Sterile raws? I think they are referred to as raw for a reason


----------



## vitalpharmacy (Apr 26, 2015)

Sterile raws? no I was referring to my UGL and finished product. Also not trying to bullshit anyone or sell bunk gear.. I find it ridiculous that people in this game still find it necessary to sell under-dosed gear it ruins it for all the legit ULG's such as myself. Guys I understand it is difficult to trust a new source but everyone has to begin somewhere. I encourage you guys to have bloods done and if you will post reviews with your bloods attached I will be offering a discount on your next order.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 26, 2015)

Welcome...

Good luck with ur venture.

I will be keeping an ear out for reviews


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 26, 2015)

List all your contact info so I can get in touch with u. I got a couple Gs I'll send u. Time to finally get swollleee. You sound like a genuine trustworthy guy.


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 26, 2015)

As sterile as possible? It's either sterile or it's not.


----------



## vitalpharmacy (Apr 26, 2015)

Well I'm sticking to sterile as possible, because there is no possible way to know if something is 100% sterile even when you are in a legit pharmacy lab your still not completely certain. There are countless factors that come into play. Example even after filtering gear threw a .22 filter, submerging your empty vials in Isopropyl Alcohol and baking them you still have to transfer gear from the media bottle to the vial simply one piece of bacteria thats been floating around in the air could possibly land inside the vial while being filled. In which case BA should kill it but theres always that key word SHOULD...


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 26, 2015)

Sterile = Chinese word for more money from meatheads.


----------



## Bigwhite (Apr 26, 2015)

I see a strike two coming...


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 26, 2015)

BA doesnt kill bacteria it keeps it from growing


----------



## mickems (Apr 26, 2015)

vitalpharmacy said:


> Hey guys I am a completely new source so no one is going to know me. I understand that some will be skeptical of a new guy but all I'm asking is judge us by our product. We pay top dollar for our raws, quality and being as sterile as possible are our biggest concerns. We are offering the most competitive pricing in the market, prices are not final and are subject to change at our discretion.




I knew it! it just took a little longer than I thought. You're so predictable. lol.


----------



## mickems (Apr 26, 2015)

vitalpharmacy said:


> Well I'm sticking to sterile as possible, because there is no possible way to know if something is 100% sterile even when you are in a legit pharmacy lab your still not completely certain. There are countless factors that come into play. Example even after filtering gear threw a .22 filter, submerging your empty vials in Isopropyl Alcohol and baking them you still have to transfer gear from the media bottle to the vial simply one piece of bacteria thats been floating around in the air could possibly land inside the vial while being filled. In which case BA should kill it but theres always that key word SHOULD...



can we see pics of this lab?


----------



## snake (Apr 26, 2015)

vitalpharmacy said:


> Example even after filtering gear threw a .22 filter, submerging your empty vials in Isopropyl Alcohol and baking them you still have to transfer gear from the media bottle to the vial simply one piece of bacteria thats been floating around in the air could possibly land inside the vial while being filled. In which case BA should kill it but theres always that key word SHOULD...



I'm a dumb ass but smart enough to know who not to trust. A quick GOOGLE after Cobra Strike's post is enough to tell me that I don't want to be putting anything in my body made by someone who doesn't know what they are doing. Don't tell me you misspoke or I misunderstood what you said. Cobra just pointed it out.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacteriostatic_agent


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 26, 2015)

> Well I'm sticking to sterile as possible, because there is no possible way to know if something is 100% sterile even when you are in a legit pharmacy lab your still not completely certain. There are countless factors that come into play. Example even after filtering gear threw a .22 filter, submerging your empty vials in Isopropyl Alcohol and baking them you still have to transfer gear from the media bottle to the vial simply one piece of bacteria thats been floating around in the air could possibly land inside the vial while being filled. *In which case BA should kill it but theres always that key word SHOULD*...



Moron!.,.....


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 26, 2015)

snake said:


> I'm a dumb ass but smart enough to know who not to trust. A quick GOOGLE after Cobra Strike's post is enough to tell me that I don't want to be putting anything in my body made by someone who doesn't know what they are doing. Don't tell me you misspoke or I misunderstood what you said. Cobra just pointed it out.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacteriostatic_agent



It's preservative to give it a shelf life it stops bacteria from growing overtime.

Benzyl alcohol is used as a bacteriostatic preservative at low concentration in intravenous medications, cosmetics and topical drugs.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benzyl_alcohol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 26, 2015)

snake said:


> I'm a dumb ass but smart enough to know who not to trust. A quick GOOGLE after Cobra Strike's post is enough to tell me that I don't want to be putting anything in my body made by someone who doesn't know what they are doing. Don't tell me you misspoke or I misunderstood what you said. Cobra just pointed it out.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacteriostatic_agent



Benzyl alcohol can in some cases kill bacteria and fungi in at least aqueous solutions.'whether it's through direct or indirect means I've yet to figure out.


----------



## vitalpharmacy (Apr 26, 2015)

Look guys this bashing is about stupid I have quality products, I take pride in my setup, I do not sell under dosed bunk gear. I'm not forcing any of you to buy my gear. If you want gear I have it if you don't like what I have to offer don't buy it simple as that. But what good is reading something into everything I say? Apparently my set up is working as I have never had one person get any kind of infection etc.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 26, 2015)

vitalpharmacy said:


> vitalpharmaceuticals@countermail.com. Well I'm sticking to sterile as possible, because there is no possible way to know if something is 100% sterile even when you are in a legit pharmacy lab your still not completely certain. There are countless factors that come into play. Example even after filtering gear threw a .22 filter, submerging your empty vials in Isopropyl Alcohol and baking them you still have to transfer gear from the media bottle to the vial simply one piece of bacteria thats been floating around in the air could possibly land inside the vial while being filled. In which case BA should kill it but theres always that key word SHOULD...



Through*


----------



## mickems (Apr 27, 2015)

vitalpharmacy said:


> Look guys this bashing is about stupid I have quality products, I take pride in my setup, I do not sell under dosed bunk gear. I'm not forcing any of you to buy my gear. If you want gear I have it if you don't like what I have to offer don't buy it simple as that. But what good is reading something into everything I say? Apparently my set up is working as I have never had one person get any kind of infection etc.



it's not just that I  "don't like" what you have to offer, it's that I  just don't like you. I don't think anyone on here wants you pedaling your crap on our board.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 27, 2015)

Alcohol can kill bacteria or germs, depends on many variables and which form and at what concentration, think of mouthwash as an example.....too many to list in this thread, but Doc is correct BA can kill some bacteria, but its best use is for preventing growth of bacteria....


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 27, 2015)

Do u carry LNE?


----------



## Yaya (Apr 27, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> Do u carry LNE?



I was gonna ask and haven't asked for a list yet either but if he has solid LNE then I'm in for 6


----------



## Spongy (Apr 27, 2015)

Yaya said:


> I was gonna ask and haven't asked for a list yet either but if he has solid LNE then I'm in for 6



Calm down sir...    lol


----------



## Paolos (Apr 27, 2015)

Hello Vital you just happened to stumble across a board that is not made up of naive teenagers getting ready to run a
first cycle. Many of us have been in this game for 10, 20 and yeah 30 years. We have seen this marketing tactic  before,
and you may pull a couple of desperate kids looking for any gear they can get their hands on.

We don't really care for your type around here so just move on.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 27, 2015)

Do you give blow jobs?


----------



## Yaya (Apr 27, 2015)

Spongy said:


> Calm down sir...    lol




Don't EVER tell me to calm down again when it comes to LNE!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 27, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Do you give blow jobs?



POB does for crazy cheap. He's even got a BOGO special but that expires in 2wks.


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 27, 2015)

Wow, turned red before I even saw the post.  Is he in the running for the record?


----------



## stonetag (Apr 27, 2015)

Go on. Get the fuk out of here. If you haven't figured out yet that you and your shit aren't wanted here, you have a serious problem.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 27, 2015)

You guys should run a contest on who guesses the correct number, gets a free cycle. Then that person can post reviews.


----------



## ambition 031 (Apr 27, 2015)

Vitalpharmacy how do I get a list of what u have? This is my email.
I'll give u a try.


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 27, 2015)

Oh wow........


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 27, 2015)

Soemthing wreaks of desperation.


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 27, 2015)

Finally my prayers have been answered!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 27, 2015)

vitalpharmacy said:


> Sterile raws? no I was referring to my UGL and finished product. Also not trying to bullshit anyone or sell bunk gear.. I find it ridiculous that people in this game still find it necessary to sell under-dosed gear it ruins it for all the legit ULG's such as myself. Guys I understand it is difficult to trust a new source but everyone has to begin somewhere. I encourage you guys to have bloods done and if you will post reviews with your bloods attached I will be offering a discount on your next order.


Well starting somewhere usually means supply locally. Then maybe hit the boards quietly and make some sales and slowly build a rep. 

Jumping into the open like this does nothing for you in a community that is skeptical of every new source talking about how legit and pure they are. 

You don't have references so nobody except a completely naive noobtard is going to buy. And even then nobody cares about their opinion on the gear.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 27, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> BA doesnt kill bacteria it keeps it from growing


And does nothing for toxins...


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 27, 2015)

I've got some evoo I'll bottle up for you new guys. Gains are unbelievable.


----------



## caspien239 (Jun 7, 2015)

Vital id like to know some more about what you have and how you can assure me im not going to lose my money pm me


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 7, 2015)

caspien239 said:


> Vital id like to know some more about what you have and how you can assure me im not going to lose my money pm me


Other than a promise what assurance could he possible make?


----------



## tunafisherman (Jun 26, 2015)

As was already stated, if you are so "legit" and have such great products, people will know of you.  Start locally, grow from there.  This random solicitation from online forums seems like you can't sell your gear, "legit" or not, and are trying to make a quick buck...and who knows, you might succeed in getting some orders.

A source I used long ago before I started to make some of my own gear was spread through word of mouth at the gym.  Then when you ordered more than once, or referred someone, he/she would also throw in a little extra stuff.  Not quite how i would run an operation, but it seemed to work really well for him/her.


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 27, 2015)

Bigwhite said:


> So your raws are good because you pay top dollar for them? What's the Chinese word for stupid?



愚蠢


ten characters...


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 27, 2015)

vitalpharmacy said:


> Hey guys I am a completely new source so no one is going to know me. I understand that some will be skeptical of a new guy but all I'm asking is judge us by our product. We pay top dollar for our raws, quality and being as sterile as possible are our biggest concerns. We are offering the most competitive pricing in the market, prices are not final and are subject to change at our discretion.



This is not a source board...never had been, never will be.  Had you bothered to read the board for even a little bit before posting, you would have known this and saved yourself the trouble of being mocked.


----------

